# Glauben an Gott? Geister? Wahrsager?



## judgmentday (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo, da wir heute so geredet haben ich und ein paar also für mich ist es sehr Intressant was denkt ihr gibt es Gott? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geister, Wahrsager glaubt ihr daran das es welche gibt die das können oder nur Geld verdienen damit.?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Umfrage dient rein der Interesse wie viel Gläubige bzw Spirituell angehauchte in diesem Forum sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Wie sagte Ebenezer Scrooge schon so schön sagte:

Alles Humbug

Glaub an den ganzen esoterischen Driss nicht und werde es auch nie
Die ganzen Uri Geller & Pseudo geller können von mir aus da bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Welchen Gott meinst du?


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Lisu auch wenn verschieden Völker andere namen für ein übermenschliches Wesen haben(Gott, Allah, Jahwe, Buddha etc) bleibt es alles dat gleiche...nämlich humbug

wenn jmd dran glauben mag bitte...soll er.... aber man sollte niemals meinen das es verschiedene Götter gibt...denn im grunde meinen die völker alle nur dat gleiche.... (Ein Paradies welches von einer gütigen & weise Gottheit regiert wird.) Punkt


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Februar 2009)

Glaube weder an Gott noch an Geister oder kauf Wahrsagern irgendwas ab. Aber das mit Gott wurde hier schonmal ausführlich diskutiert...


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mehr so ein Ying und Yang typ. Das was du aufgezählt hast ist nichts für mich. Ich glaube mehr an den Strom des Lebens und halt die botschaft von Ying und Yang: Alles gute hat was schlechtes und alles schlechte hat was gutes.^^


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lisu auch wenn verschieden Völker andere namen für ein übermenschliches Wesen haben(Gott, Allah, Jahwe, Buddha etc) bleibt es alles dat gleiche...nämlich humbug


Ich zB glaube an einen Gott, aner so lange ich ent weis welcher hier gemeitn ist, werd ich net darüber abstimmen


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Trotz alledem is es das gleiche liebe Lisu(auch wenn du Buddha [nehme ich zumindest mal an aufgrund deiner "Free Tibet" Parole in deiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] meinst) die Grundthese aller Religionen is die Gleiche...und deswegen...(*wenn man die fakten auf zählt*^^) gibt es (*wenn man daran glaubt*) nur einen Gott.


Meine bescheidende und uninteressante Meinung dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (12. Februar 2009)

so is ja noch keine 15min her schon wird diskutiert hehe ne also ich meine in erster linie ob du an ein höheres wesen eine höhere macht glaubst ob du es gott nennst oder buddah spielt da keine rolle es geht nur um den glauben als solchen. hoffe das hilft dir abzustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und dann wollte ich noch schnell sagen das es bestimmt schon 10000 mal diskutiert wurde nur geht es ja in erster linie um ne umfrage und das dann diskutiert wird is ein positiver nebeneffekt nur nicht das 1. anliegen von daher bite nicht schliessen weil es den thread so in der art schon mal gab .. thx im voraus!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw rechtschreibfehler sind gratis und tun keinem weh ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube es giebt nur einen Gott, und zwar denjenigen an den ich glaube. (Logisch^^) Die anderen Religionen meinen allerdings nicht den selben Gott unter einem anderen Namen, sondern haben sich einfach geirrt.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich glaube es giebt nur einen Gott, und zwar denjenigen an den ich glaube. (Logisch^^) Die anderen Religionen meinen allerdings nicht den selben Gott unter einem anderen Namen, sondern haben sich einfach geirrt.



Wow wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich schon wieder ein komisches gefühl im Magen. Ich muss wohl wieder mein Zuckerspiegel erhöhen um mich wieder zu beruhigen. *schokoladehol*


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

tut mir leid, war nicht meine absicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

Und aus solchen Aussagen entstehen Religionskriege liebe Lisutari...bestes Beispiel..die Christen mit ihren Kreuzzügen unsere Religion is die beste und tollste und die anderen haben unrecht bzw die falsche Religion......aber egal wen du des so sieht...bitte Dein ding net meins   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. Februar 2009)

Zu Weihnachten und Ostern bin ich bekennender Atheist, den Rest des Jahres gehen mir Religion und Esotherik am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

Es geht um das glauben, nicht um das glauben an [insert random religion]. Völlig egal an welchen Gott du glaubst, es geht lediglich darum ob du an einen Gott glaubst.
Klingt aber btw nicht sehr tolerant.

Aja, @ Topic: Ich glaub an mich selbst, sonst an garnichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und aus solchen Aussagen entstehen Religionskriege liebe Lisutari...bestes Beispiel..die Christen mit ihren Kreuzzügen unsere Religion is die beste und tollste und die anderen haben unrecht bzw die falsche Religion......aber egal wen du des so sieht...bitte Dein ding net meins


So entstehen auch MMO-Flames an die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr so ein Ying und Yang typ. Das was du aufgezählt hast ist nichts für mich. Ich glaube mehr an den Strom des Lebens und halt die botschaft von Ying und Yang: Alles gute hat was schlechtes und alles schlechte hat was gutes.^^



heeey ying und yang find ich auch klasse ;D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKm9hfxcHE8


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und aus solchen Aussagen entstehen Religionskriege liebe Lisutari...bestes Beispiel..die Christen mit ihren Kreuzzügen unsere Religion is die beste und tollste und die anderen haben unrecht bzw die falsche Religion......aber egal wen du des so sieht...bitte Dein ding net meins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das verstehst du falsch. Das ist meine nur Persöhnliche meinung, wenn jemand kommt und mir erzählt warum es mein Gott nicht giebt, stimm ich ihm zu und lass ihm seinen Spass.


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

dann sag das auch bitte so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn wie man unschwer erkennen konnte habe nicht nur ich dies als solches verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich entschuldige mich für dieses Missverständnis


----------



## Sprite13 (12. Februar 2009)

Lisutari, google einfach mal "Zeitgeist" und gug dir den film unter "Filme" an. Dort wird die Jesus Geschichte klar wiederlegt, da sie einerseits nach Sternenbildern bennant ist, andererseits wurde die "Story" von Horus und vielen anderen Göttern vor Christi geklaut. Glauben spendet zwar Hoffnung, aber jeder Christ sollte sich klar darüber sein, wieviel Blut seine, und auch andere Religionen vergossen haben. Und das Holocaus-Verleugner wieder aufgenommen werden beweist nicht nur politisches Ungeschick ... Ausserdem kann man nicht allen Christen sagen "euer Gott ist falsch, hört auf zu glauben". Ausserdem gibt es glaube ich wichtigere Dinge, als zu diskutieren was "da oben" so passiert. Ich kann meinen Glauben leben und glauben zu leben, oder einfach leben. Nur so am Rand: Der nicht-extreme Satanismus beinhaltet einfach nur das man auch sündigen darf und das Leben in vollen Zügen genießen sollte.

Über alles kann man streiten. Stellt euch vor, morgen würden Wissenschaftler den Ursprung des Universums und allem drumherum erklären. Ändert das etwas ?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Lisutari, google einfach mal "Zeitgeist" und gug dir den film unter "Filme" an. Dort wird die Jesus Geschichte klar wiederlegt,


Ja, ich weis, das ist auch der Grudn warum ich nicht an ihn glaube...
Dracun hats doch schon gesagt, ich bin Buddihstin


----------



## Dracun (12. Februar 2009)

hach bin ich gut^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry der musste einfach sein^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (12. Februar 2009)

Gott oder die Götter sind im Grunde nur eine Verkörperung der Wünsche der Menschen, wobei die frühreren Götter auch einfach aus Unwissenheit an der Natur basierten (die alten Germanen wussten halt nicht, dass ein Blitz aus Teilchen besteht, sondern dachten dabei an Donar). Ich bin als liberaler Mensch aber durchaus in der Lage, andersdenkende zu akzeptieren, egal ob sie an Gott, Allah, Amaterasu oder an andere Götter glauben. Denn es ist schon überheblich zu glauben, dass z.B. Gott nur uns (oder euch) Christen als die wahren Menschen betrachtet und z.B. einen Moslem in die ewige Verdammnis schickt. Wer sagt dabei außerdem, dass nicht vielleicht Zeus & Co. die echten Götter waren und allen Ungläubigen heute der ewige Hades droht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich halte allerdings von festen Dogmen nichts , da sie von fehlerhaften Menschen oftmals aus eigener Machtgier gestaltet wurden. Jesus oder auch Allah drehen sich doch im Grabe um, wenn sie sehen könnten, was ihre Gläubigen im Namen des Glauben alles verbrochen haben. 

Wobei aber der Drang der Menschen nach einem höheren Wesen auch sicherlich einfach auf unserem geistigen Potential besteht. Denn der Mensch ist durch sein Potential zu so vielen Dingen fähig, dass er vielleicht ein höheres Wesen braucht, um nicht an seiner eigenen Geisteskraft kaputt zu gehen. Und nebenbei wurden im Namen von Religionen auch wunderschöne Sachen geschaffen, sei es nun die große Moschee in Kairo, Ankor Vat in Südostasien oder die alten Pyramiden der Maya in Mesoamerika.

PS: Wobei ich auch an z.B. Friedhöfen dieses Gefühl kenne, dass einen an Geister o.Ä. glauben lässt.


----------



## dalai (12. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube weder an Gott, an Geister, an die Fähigheiten von Wahrsagern oder an Uri Geller. 

Gott wird bei mir ersetzt durch Darwin (auch wenn seine Theorien nicht ganz klar sind)
Geister sind komische Schatten, Lichter, Geistergeräsche werden vom Wind erzeugt etc., das ist nur Aberglaube wie mit den Werwölfen, Vampiren und restlichen "Monstern", reiner Aberglaube, eigentlich hat jedes Land seine eigenes Ungetüm (Yeti, anderer Scheiss, Theriomorphose). 
Noch ein kleiner Exkurs zu den Werwölfen: Vielleicht sind Werwölfe auch normale Wolfe mit Tollwut, die desshalb abnormal reagieren und keine natürliche Furcht vor dem Menschen haben. Oder vielleicht werden Wölfe aggressiv wenn sie zu wenig zu essen haben und greifen Menschen an, dadurch wurden sie fälschlicherweise Werwolf genannt. Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass vor einigen Hunderjahren in den Pyrenäen menschen von risiegen (Wehr-)Wölfen getötet wurden. Möglicherweise von einer danach ausgerotteten Unterart des normalen Wolfes, die grösser waren als ihre Artgenossen.

Das Wahrsagen gibt es nicht, jeder könnte Wahrsagen und Hor*r*o*r*skope können aufgrund ihres Inhalt auf fast jeden Erwachsenen Menschen zutreffen. Humbug!


----------



## Sprite13 (12. Februar 2009)

Naja soweit ich weiß, gilt Buddha nicht als Gott. Er hat ja angeblich mal gelebt und durch seinen Lebensstil ( Aufegeben aller Privilegien und Reichtums ) die Erleuchtung erlangt. Ich denke ein Buddhist sollte auch so Leben sollen. Ich halte Buddhisten für Menschen mit Vernünftigen einstellungen zum Leben. Aber selber einer werden ... passt nicht ganz zu meinen Einsichten ^^


----------



## Yadiz (12. Februar 2009)

Der Mensch ordnet immer das dem Übernatürlichen zu was er nicht versteht - so einfach mit Schwarz-Weiß-Denken mache ich es mir nicht. 

Laut dem Schmetterlingseffekt und Chaostheorie wird erklärt, dass alles eine unabänderbare Reihenfolge von Ereignissen und daraus resultierenden Reaktionen ist. Daraus würde sich natürlich die Frage stellen, ob der Mensch als Individuum wirkliche Entscheidungsfreiheit und Individualität hat. - 
Denn unser Gehirn, unsere Denkweise funktioniert nicht anders als ein Computer - berrechenbar - in jedes Detail nachvollziehbar und wie eine Kette verknüpft - ohne ein großes unbekanntes X dazwischen: 
Es geschieht ein Ereigniss, im Gehirn, wird aus eingespeicherten Erfahrugen und Charaktereigenschaften etc. errechnet, was zu machen ist - dem entsprechend führt man die resultierende Handlung aus. 
Das ist nicht anders als bei einem Programm am Computer - nur atm komplexer.
Auf die Entscheidung an sich hat man deshalb keinen Einfluss. Andere könnten sie theoretisch sogar zu 100,00% sicherem Eintreffen Vorausberechnen. Sie wird vom Gehirn, wie gesagt aus Werten/eingespeicherten Erfahrungen errechnet - die Erfahrungen selbst sind entstanden durch Erlebnisse, die ihrerseits wieder selbst Ende und Anfang von vorhergegangen Ereignissen waren usw., usw. 

Man ist Produkt seiner Gene und seiner Umwelt. Eingene individuelle Entfaltung ist in Wirklichkeit ein vom Gehirn vorgegaukelter Trugschluss, den es nicht gibt.

Im Grund könnte man mit den Informationen über Bewegungsrichtung und Betrag aller Atome, Ladungen etc. den Verlauf des Universums berechnen. 
Man wüsste, wann wer was machen würde und wie die Welt in 100 Jahren aussieht. 

Mataphorisch ist das Universum mit allem was darin ist, ein rießiges Domino System , das irgendwann in Bewegung gesetzt wurde. Da Alles, jede Aktion und jede Folge voneinander abhänig und überschaubar sind, glaube ich weder an Gott oder Zufall oder an irgenjemanden der mein Leben aus dem Jenseits lenkt. 

Eine unbekannte Variable X in diesem System, in der ein Gott eingreifen könnte, gibt es nicht - Genau so wenig wie Zufall. Denn wir beschreiben auch nur das als Zufall, dessen Ursprung wir durch unseren begrenzten Horizont nicht sehen können. 

Lg


----------



## Sprite13 (12. Februar 2009)

Naja es gibt da z.B. auch die Theorie des Mikrokosmos die besagt das unser universum aufgebaut ist wie ein Atom. Unsere Welt besteht aus Atomen. Das könnten auch Universen sein. Ihr versteht wo das hinführt. Zum Nachdenken : Es gibt nix unsterbliches. Es müsste jeden Tag damit rechenen zu sterben, denn es gibt nur die Bestätigung sterblich zu sein.

edit: Unser Unterbewusstsein hat mehr Kontrolle über uns als wir denken. 400 Millisekunden bevor wir bewusst eine Entscheidung fällen, hat unser Unterbewusstsein schon entschieden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

> Im Grund könnte man mit den Informationen über Bewegungsrichtung und Betrag aller Atome, Ladungen etc. den Verlauf des Universums berechnen.
> Man wüsste, wann wer was machen würde und wie die Welt in 100 Jahren aussieht.



Dazu müsste man den Quantenzustand eines Atoms bestimmen können d.h. Ort und Zeit gleichzeitig zur Quantensituation und afaik ist das nicht möglich...


----------



## Yadiz (12. Februar 2009)

@Selor Kiith:
Jep, theoretisch wäre es möglich. Aber wir du auch schon erwähnt hast, nur theoretisch. Und auch dann, wenn man die Informationen hätte, müsste man alle Infos mit einbeziehen -Die des ganzen Universums. Denn alles hängt zusammen und damit voneinander ab. Und ich kenne keinen PC der so schnell rechnen bzw. so viel verarbeiten könnte - in 1000 Jahren nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Und ich weiß nur das es nicht geht durch TOS und dem magnifikanten Heisenberg-Kompensator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (12. Februar 2009)

o_0 heisenbergsche Unschärferelation - die muss widerlegt werden. Jemand muss sich mal da dran setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaube nicht an Zufall - sowas darf es nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie sich ein Teilchen zufällig bewegen soll.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> o_0 heisenbergsche Unschärferelation - die muss widerlegt werden. Jemand muss sich mal da dran setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es scheint mir auch als sei alles vorbestimmt. Aber ich will es nicht glauben. Allein der Gedanke das ich einen freien willen hab gibt mir das bestimmte Gefühl von freiheit und ist meine Motivation.^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie sich ein Teilchen zufällig bewegen soll.



Du studierst aber auch nicht Quantenphysik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (12. Februar 2009)

Joa, ich weiß schon, dass das eben die heisenbergsche Unschärferelation einfach ausgedrückt besagt. Aber ich kanns mir vom Logischen nicht vorstellen. 
Sry, da denke ich zu 3dimensinal :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2009)

Zufall. Hm ... ein Computer kann den "Zufall", wie wir ihn definieren, nicht errechnen. Heißt das, dass es ihn nicht gibt? Ich denke es gibt ihn.

Zufall ist, wenn ich sage, dass es in einem Jahr regnet und es das wirklich tut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich glaube weder an Gott, noch an Geister oder sonst irgendwas in der Richtung. Ich lebe die Rationalität.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Och, du hast ja mein Zitat aus der Sig genommen =(

Topic: Wenn man nicht an etwas glaubt, diskutiert man doch nicht darüber, das es es giebt. Oder würde hier jemand mit mir darüber diskutieren, das es Optiloptilopticop giebt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Topic: Wenn man nicht an etwas glaubt, diskutiert man doch nicht darüber, das es es giebt. Oder würde hier jemand mit mir darüber diskutieren, das es Optiloptilopticop giebt?



Was fürn Ding?


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was fürn Ding?


Ich hab nur irgendwas geschrieben, das es eindeutig nicht giebt, um du zu verdetluchen, das man nicht darüber diskutiert ob es es giebt, weil es es offensichtlich nicht giebt. 
Also diskutiert jemand, der nicht an Gott glaubt, nicht darüber, ob es ihn giebt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich hab nur irgendwas geschrieben, das es eindeutig nicht giebt, um du zu verdetluchen, das man nicht darüber diskutiert ob es es giebt, weil es es offensichtlich nicht giebt.
> Also diskutiert jemand, der nicht an Gott glaubt, nicht darüber, ob es ihn giebt.



Du gehst falsch an diesen Gedankengang ran. Solang es mindestens 2 verschiedene Seiten gibt, wird es Diskussionen geben. Egal worum es geht und ob es real ist oder nicht.

Ich hab da mal in irgendeinem Thread was zu geschrieben. Wie es zustande kommen kann, dass man nicht beweisen kann, dass es einen Gott gibt.

Irgendwas mit einer Vagina. Banane... sowas.^^


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit einer Vagina. Banane... sowas.^^


Das verwechselst du mit einem Pornofilm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und auch wen nes der Falsche gedankengang ist, ist es doch Lustig, das Leute andere Leute davon überzeugen wollen, das es etwas nicht giebt, weil sie selbst davon überzeugt sind, das es es nicht giebt. 
Wenn es es nicht geibt, warum dan ndarüber reden? Oder geibt es es nur, weil es einen Namen dafür giebt? (Nein, giebt es nicht)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das verwechselst du mit einem Pornofilm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke der Beweggrund für viele Atheisten, darüber zu diskutieren, ist der, dass sie einfach nicht verstehen können, wie man blindlinks etwas glauben kann, obwohl es dafür nicht einen einzigen Beweis gibt.

Ich für meine Teil denke, dass es mindestens zwei Arten von "Gläubige" gibt: 

Den, der zu schwach ist, ohne den Glauben durch das Leben zu kommen bzw. für den es eine Stütze ist.

Und den, der so erzogen wurde und nie die Chance hatte, sich für eine Religion oder für das "nicht-glauben" zu entscheiden. (Die Auslöser für diese Art verurteile ich zutiefst)



(Zusätzliche werden gegebenenfalls nachgereicht^^)


___________

Hier ist das, was ich erwähnt hatte:



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es ist doch so: Theorien sind Gedanken, die irgendwann mal zu beweisen sind, oder zu widerlegen sind.
> 
> Gott ist beides nicht. Und etwas, was nicht existiert wird man weder beweisen noch widerlegen können. Nur deshalb glauben viele noch an einen Gott.





ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es. Ich kann sagen, dass eine pinke Banane mit großer Vagina HINTER dem Mond schwebt. Beweisen kann man es nicht, aber eben auch nicht wiederlegen.
> 
> Das ist eigentlich schon ein Beweis für etwas Ausgedachtes.
> 
> Etwas Ausgedachtes ist nicht zu beweisen und nicht zu wiederlegen. Ob nun Theorie oder Glaube.





ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Definition.
> 
> Wie definiert man Gott?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich für meine Teil denke, dass es mindestens zwei Arten von "Gläubige" gibt:


Mir fällt noch ein dritter ein ; Derjenige für den es logisch ist, das Gott geben muss.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch ein dritter ein ; Derjenige für den es logisch ist, das Gott geben muss.



Hmm ... dessen Argument für die Existenz Gottes möchte ich hören.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Man braucht kein argument dafür, das es Gott giebt, wenn man eiens hat, das beweist, das es nicht sein kann, das es ihn nicht giebt. (Was nicht heißen soll, das ich eins hab...)

Warum hast du eig mein Zitat aus der Sig genommen? =(


----------



## Night falls (12. Februar 2009)

> Mir fällt noch ein dritter ein ; Derjenige für den es logisch ist, das Gott geben muss.



Das ist dann derjenige, der eine andere Definition von Logik hat als die anderen Menschen. Dieser Typ Mensch frühstückt auch Reißnägel und nagelt sich Frikadellen ans Bein um Radio Luxemburg zu empfangen...

EDIT: @Lisutari über mir: Da bin ich aber mal gespannt...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Man braucht kein argument dafür, das es Gott giebt, wenn man eiens hat, das beweist, das es nicht sein kann, das es ihn nicht giebt. (Was nicht heißen soll, das ich eins hab...)



Sry, aber so viele "sein" und "gibt"s und dann deine Buchstabenverdreher. Da versteh ich nichtsmehr.^^



Lisutari schrieb:


> Warum hast du eig mein Zitat aus der Sig genommen? =(



Weil Nietzsche besser ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> EDIT: @Lisutari über mir: Da bin ich aber mal gespannt...


Weder bin ich eine Gläubige diese Types, noch hab ich ein argument für diese (was ich auch geschirben hab)




ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sry, aber so viele "sein" und "gibt"s und dann deine Buchstabenverdreher. Da versteh ich nichtsmehr.^^


Ja, meine Tastatur ist echt zu klein, sry^^

Ich versuchs mit einer Metapher : Also; Du kommst in eine Stadt, und zwar nach Salzburg, du kannst nicht beweisen, ohne nach zu sehen, das mindestens eine der Bewohner einen weißen BH hat, aber die logik gebietet dir, das es extrem unwerscheinlich ist, das nicht eine von ihnen einen BH der Farbe weiß hat.

Das ist  noch verwirrender, oder?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an den Gott den du meinst zumindest^^

an Geister glaub ich nicht höchstens an Plagegeister wie meinen kleinen Bruder

Wahrspager sind NUR abzocker


----------



## Night falls (12. Februar 2009)

> Ich versuchs mit einer Metapher : Also; Du kommst in eine Stadt, und zwar nach Salzburg, du kannst nicht beweisen, ohne nach zu sehen, das mindestens eine der Bewohner einen weißen BH hat, aber die logik gebietet dir, das es extrem unwerscheinlich ist, das nicht eine von ihnen einen BH der Farbe weiß hat.
> 
> Das ist noch verwirrender, oder?^^



Die Metapher wird dem Problem nicht ganz gerecht... Es müsste eher heißen: Also; du kommst in eine Stadt, und zwar nach Salzburg, du kannst nicht beweisen ohne nachzusehen, dass ein Bewohner Grüne Tentakel statt Genitalien besitzt, aber die Logik gebietet dir, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass nicht einer von ihnen grüne Tentakel anstatt Genitalien hat... - wait what?

Die Logik muss irgendwo drauf aufbauen... Wenn man z.B. dokumentieren kann, dass es in Salzburg gehäuft zu Fällen von Tentakelbildung im Schritt kommt, dann macht diese Metapher Sinn, aber wenn - wie es bei Gott der Fall ist - es nicht den leisesten Hinweis darauf gibt, dass Grüne Tentakel bei Menschen auftreten, ist die Argumentation hinfällig.
Weiße BHs sind jedoch durchaus üblich und deshalb gebietet es die Logik, dass wahrscheinlich eine Bewohnerin (oder ein Bewohner) einen trägt.
Ich würde nun gerne wissen woher diese dritte Kategorie von Gläubigen ihr Fundament für die "Logik" der Gottesexistenz nimmt.


----------



## Lisutari (12. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Die Metapher wird dem Problem nicht ganz gerecht... Es müsste eher heißen: Also; du kommst in eine Stadt, und zwar nach Salzburg, du kannst nicht beweisen ohne nachzusehen, dass ein Bewohner Grüne Tentakel statt Genitalien besitzt, aber die Logik gebietet dir, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass nicht einer von ihnen grüne Tentakel anstatt Genitalien hat... - wait what?


Tocuhe^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Die Metapher wird dem Problem nicht ganz gerecht... Es müsste eher heißen: Also; du kommst in eine Stadt, und zwar nach Salzburg, du kannst nicht beweisen ohne nachzusehen, dass ein Bewohner Grüne Tentakel statt Genitalien besitzt, aber die Logik gebietet dir, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass nicht einer von ihnen grüne Tentakel anstatt Genitalien hat... - wait what?


hä grünes tentakel anstatt genital OO wtf!


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

Puh, ihr habt ganz schön viel geschrieben^^hab nur 1 ganze Seite und nochnen Halber geschafft.war anstrengend da jeder nen Aufsatz hier schreibt.

Dann möch ich mich (zum x-ten Mal) outen...schon wieder^^ Ich bin bekennender Christ und hab auch selber Wunder erlebt. Ich gehe 3-Mal in die Kirche. Warum dreimal? Nunja, hab bock dazu^^und wenn man schon nen General Abo hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns in der Kirche und auch ausserhalb erlebe ich genug Dinge die mein Glauben immer wieder stützen. Ich bin 16 und bereuhe keine einzige Sekunde seit meiner (mit meinem Willer, und nicht durch Eltern gezwungene) Erkenntnis.

Ich denke jeder kann Behaupten er sei Christ oder was auch immer und dann ein Gebäude in die Luft jagen (z.B. 9/11.. das is aber komplizierter...lassen wir das^^). Obwohl man Christ ist ist man immer noch Mensch. Wenn man sich bekehrt, heisst das nicht das man sofort ein neuer Mensch is der mit Blumen um sich wirft (oder was euch sonst noch einfällt). Nunja, ein Mensch definiert sich nicht unbedingt durch seine Religion.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann möch ich mich (zum x-ten Mal) outen...schon wieder^^ Ich bin bekennender Christ und hab auch selber Wunder erlebt. Ich gehe 3-Mal in die Kirche. Warum dreimal? Nunja, hab bock dazu^^und wenn man schon nen General Abo hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was sind für dich diese "Wunder"? o.O


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir selber den Sonnenbrand weggebetet^^Ninja, Skeptiker würden sagen der hat sich von alleine wieder geheilt. Nur das ich an diesem Tag gezielt keine Sonnencreme usw benutzt hab und einfach nur gebetet hab das es weg geht^^.
Auch hab ich gesehn wie einer mit ner mittelschweren Beinverletzung (er brauchte krücken zum laufen, so schwer war die Verletzung) einfach geheilt wurde während der Taufe, bei uns im Camp^^ Komm mal in nen Christencamp mit, dort passieren die kuriosten Dinge *g*. Und der hat nicht einfach gefaket mit dem Bein, das hab ich gesehn. Aber ob ihr mir jezz glaubt oder nicht bleibt euch vorbehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich berichte ja nur darüber... ich persöhnlich habe sonst wenig sichtbares erlebt wie das vorhergenannte, wenn du aber meine grosse Schwester fragst... die könnte Bücher darüber schreiben!

Btw: Ja ich hab die Sonnenbrandgeschichte abgekürzt^^(für die, die sie schon gehört habn), aber kein Bock immer soooviele Wörter zu schreiben...Obwohl es jezz schon wieder sooviele sind.-.- ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Sry, nichts gegen Dich, aber wenn ich sowas höre muss ich immer tierisch Lachen im Hinblick darauf, wie naiv Menschen sein können. xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

> Komm mal in nen Christencamp mit, dort passieren die kuriosten Dinge



Und nachher sind se alle schwanger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und nachher sind se alle schwanger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Provokant und lustig. ;D


----------



## Lisutari (13. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hab auch selber Wunder erlebt.


Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen, das Theoretisch alles ein Wunder ist, das einem Christen passiert? Denn"Jesus hilft denen, die sich selbst helfen".
Was nicht heißt, das ich dich von deinem glauben abbringen will. Ich meine nur, du bruachst bessere Argumente, um andere davon zu überzeugen.


----------



## Qonix (13. Februar 2009)

Alles aberglaube und schrott. Die Kirche ist nur dazu da um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und wurde wohl mal von einer Gruppe betrunkener gegründet.


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Also, ich glaube defintiv nicht an Gott, Allah oder wie sie alle heißen, zumindest nicht in dem Sinne, dass "da oben einer sitzt", den man anbeten kann usw.

ABER ich glaube daran, dass es irgendwas gibt... was das ist, weiß ich nicht.
Und ich glaube auch an Geister... naja, was heißt dran glauben. Ich mein das nicht so, dass da Geister in dem Sinne durch die Gegend schwirren, sondern meine eher das übernatürliche.
Es gibt so viele unerklärliche Dinge die passieren, so oft Fotos Bilder, Aufnahmen etc., die was merkwürdiges zeigen (was nachweislich KEINE Montagen sind) usw. usf.
Irgendwas komisches gibt es da...

Was genau das ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber doch, ich glaube daran...


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Es passieren so schmlimme dinge auf der Welt
Nein es gibt keinen Gott :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Es passieren so schmlimme dinge auf der Welt
> Nein es gibt keinen Gott :/



Und wenn doch ist er ein so extrem, extrem, extrem, extrem, extrem, extrem drecks-sadistisches Arschloch, dass es nicht der Gott sein kann, den alle anbeten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wäre kein Massenmörder, kein zerstückler und Pedophiler so schlimm, wie Gott. Ansprechende Thematik wie ich finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wenn Gott allwissend war, warum hat er dann den großen Fehler gemacht und uns Menschen erschaffen und uns ins Paradies gesetzt? Er hätte wissen müssen, dass wir die verbotene Frucht nehmen.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und wenn doch ist er ein so extrem, extrem, extrem, extrem, extrem, extrem drecks-sadistisches Arschloch, dass es nicht der Gott sein kann, den alle anbeten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was macht der eigentlich auch so einen großen wirbel um so einen scheiß Apfel? xD


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

die verschiednen glaubensrichtungen haben eigentlich alle zum teil sehr gute gebote /what ever aber was mich stört is das was die kirchen etc draus gemacht haben. 

jesus zum beispiel is relativ arm und einfach durch die gegend gewuselt und der vatikan stinkt vor geld... irgend was läuft da doch gewalltig schief oder net?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_HsVWezPfY

das lied passt da sehr gut in die thematik finde ich


----------



## -RD- (13. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube an Gott. Vielleicht nicht, dass er jetzt so aussieht, wie er in unzähligen (Schul)büchern gezeichnet ist, aber ansonsten schon. Früher war das nicht so. Aber es gibt Dinge, die im Leben passieren, die einen glauben machen können. Darum habe ich mich, nachdem ich 29 Jahre lang bekenntnislos war nun auch taufen lassen (ev.).

An Geister glaube ich nicht wirklich, Geschichten wie "Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass mein verstorbener Opa auf einmal im Zimmer stand..." sind mir aber auch noch nicht passiert.
Abstreiten kann man eine Existenz IMO aber auch nicht, denn es gibt weder eindeutige Für- noch Widerbeweise.

Mit Wahrsagern, Gypsies und ähnlichem habe ich garnichts am Hut. Auf Jahrmärkten meide ich solche Leute regelrecht. Warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht genau, aber ich habe irgendeine ganz tief sitzende Abneigung dagegen.


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Gott existiert bestimmt, man muss ihn nur finden. Durch nen Todefall in der Familie ist mir klar geworden, das es ihn gibt, und das er sowohl Freund, als auch Feind sein kann. Ich schiebe alles gute was mir wiederfährt auf ihn (Danke) und auch alles schlechte (Prüfungen). Ich denke mal, das ist mein Weg, mit dieser grausamen Welt fertig zu werden. 

Amen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Abstreiten kann man eine Existenz IMO aber auch nicht, denn es gibt weder eindeutige Für- noch Widerbeweise.



Guck mal hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1464173

Da hab ich mal genau erklärt, warum man eben nicht beweisen kann, dass es ihn Gibt. Genauso wenig kann man beweisen, dass es ihn nicht gibt. Grund ist oben beschrieben.

Für mich bleibt so ein Fall Theorie oder Glaube, wobei sich die reine Theorie auf Fakten stützt und der Glaube einfach auf Erzählungen, die keiner stützen kann.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Prüfungen x.x
Hey du da alte Oma wie gehst du vor wenn dir ein beschissener Mörder ein messer in den Rücken schiebt.
Oh du stirbst das ist leider ne 5- ....


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Sieh es eher als Prüfung für die Familie, wie sie mit dem Taurerfall fertig werden, und als Prüfung für die Familie des Mörders (nicht zu unterschätzen). Eine Oma hat eh schon gelebt (Hat sogar Kinder UND Kindeskinder), und wenn man Tot ist, juckt es einen doch auch nicht mehr, das man Tot ist. Du musst mal ein bisscher "größer" denken.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Prüfungen x.x
> Hey du da alte Oma wie gehst du vor wenn dir ein beschissener Mörder ein messer in den Rücken schiebt.
> Oh du stirbst das ist leider ne 5- ....



Mach dich nicht lustig.^^

Der Sinn des Glaubens ist es ganz grob gesagt:

1. Einen Haufe Kohle zu scheffeln.

und 

2. Alles und jedem einen Sinn geben um diese scheiss Welt auszuhalten, weil sie zu viel Angst haben, dass sie ihren Arsch selbst in der Hand haben und "Gott" nicht über sie wacht.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Sieh es eher als Prüfung für die Familie, wie sie mit dem Taurerfall fertig werden, und als Prüfung für die Familie des Mörders. Eine Oma hat eh schon gelebt, und wenn man Tot ist, juckt es einen doch auch nicht mehr, das man Tot ist.



Und was ist wenn es ein Kind erwischt wie man auch so oft hört?
Auch eine Prüfung für die Familie? Nur damit er seine kranken Prüfungen machen kann muss erstmal jemand sterben egal obs Kind oder Oma ist...


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn es ein Kind erwischt wie man auch so oft hört?
> Auch eine Prüfung für die Familie? Nur damit er seine kranken Prüfungen machen kann muss erstmal jemand sterben egal obs Kind oder Oma ist...




gott isn sadistischer massenmörder!


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 2. Alles und jedem einen Sinn geben um diese scheiss Welt auszuhalten, weil sie zu viel Angst haben, dass sie ihren Arsch selbst in der Hand haben und "Gott" nicht über sie wacht.


 Die Frage ist, ob du selbst entscheidest, oder ob du dich schon entschieden hast (Oder gar ein anderer? Matrix Prinzip falls du den Film kennst) Diese Welt ist nicht schlecht, denn es gibt auch das gute in uns Menschen. Für dich ist sies vielleicht , weil Du Sie dir so machst. Auserdem ist "göttliche Vorsehung/Lenkung" kein Argument die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und zu warten, das machen nur die Dummen.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob du selbst entscheidest, oder ob du dich schon entschieden hast (Oder gar ein anderer? Matrix Prinzip falls du den Film kennst) Diese Welt ist nicht schlecht, denn es gibt auch das gute in uns Menschen. Für dich ist sies vielleicht , weil Du Sie dir so machst. Auserdem ist "göttliche Vorsehung/Lenkung" kein Argument die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und zu warten, das machen nur die Dummen.



von denen giebts aber nach wie vor genug... passiert immer wider das leute an krankheiten sterben weil sie auf gott vertraut haben und keine medis geschluckt ham deswegen. oder net verhüten weil der papst das net will etc etc.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> das machen nur die Dummen.



Der Rest zieht mit Schwert und Speer los und macht sich die Welt wie sie ihnen gefällt... ist dann nur die Frage wer jetzt der Dumme ist und wer nicht...


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn es ein Kind erwischt wie man auch so oft hört?
> Auch eine Prüfung für die Familie? Nur damit er seine kranken Prüfungen machen kann muss erstmal jemand sterben egal obs Kind oder Oma ist...


Ist es denn so schlimm Tot zu sein? Ich meine das nicht, höchsten um die Menschen die mich mögen tut es mir ein bisschen Leid. Und um die uach nicht wirklich, weil es sie stärker machen wird.



Manoroth schrieb:


> von denen giebts aber nach wie vor genug... passiert immer wider das leute an krankheiten sterben weil sie auf gott vertraut haben und keine medis geschluckt ham deswegen. oder net verhüten weil der papst das net will etc etc.


 Ich glaube nicht, das Gott hinter dem Papst steht und nickt. Viel mehr ist es doch so, das uns Gott nicht diese möglichkeiten gewähren würde wenn er es nicht wollte.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Ist es denn so schlimm Tot zu sein? Ich meine das nicht, höchsten um die Menschen die mich mögen tut es mir ein bisschen Leid. Und um die uach nicht wirklich, weil es sie stärker machen wird.




ja oder sie zerbrechen dran...


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> von denen giebts aber nach wie vor genug... passiert immer wider das leute an krankheiten sterben weil sie auf gott vertraut haben und keine medis geschluckt ham deswegen. oder net verhüten weil der papst das net will etc etc.




War letztens schon wieder im Tv.
Ein kleiner Junge überlebt einen Blitzschlag. Findet danach einen Stein und sagt der hat heilende kräfte. Was amchen todkranke anstatt zum artzt zu gehen? Sie gehen zu dem Jungen und trinken das Wasser in das er den Stein gelegt hat. Was ist passiert? Viele der Kranken starben.


Edit: Ob es schlimm ist tot zu sein? Ein kleines Kind das noch kaum was von der Welt gesehen hat?
Ich selber möchte auchnoch meine Anime sucht ausleben, ein paar spiele durchzocken, heiraten und Kinder bekommen.
Ich will doch nicht ohne das alles hier wegsterben oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob du selbst entscheidest, oder ob du dich schon entschieden hast (Oder gar ein anderer? Matrix Prinzip falls du den Film kennst) Diese Welt ist nicht schlecht, denn es gibt auch das gute in uns Menschen. Für dich ist sies vielleicht , weil Du Sie dir so machst. Auserdem ist "göttliche Vorsehung/Lenkung" kein Argument die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und zu warten, das machen nur die Dummen.



Klar gibt es das gute im Menschen, aber wodurch wird denn immer, und immer, und immerwieder das schlechte ausgelöst? Schon seit Anbeginn? Bei der Frage, wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat.
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass die Welt ohne Glaube besser dran wäre, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber sie wäre zumindest in der Hinsicht anders.

Für mich ist die Welt nicht schlecht, sondern unfair. Pure Unfairness die vom Zufall bestimmt wird oder durch den ach so geliebten "Gott". Was kein Kompliment für den selbigen darstellen würde.

Hab ich was von Warten gesagt? Wenn ja tuts mir leid. Ich meinte eher, dass die Leute die an göttliche Vorhersehung glauben, schlichtweg zu feige sind, zu begreifen, dass ihr Arsch nur ihnen gehört und sie alles dafür tun müssen, dass es ihnen gut geht. (Oder eben auch nicht) Das hat nichts mit "Ooooch, warten wir mal ab, Gott macht das schon." zu tun sondern eher "Oh Gott, hilf mir, dass ich diese Zeit überstehe." - Nach einem Todesfall z.B.

Wenn jemand stirbt und es noch nicht "die Zeit war" für diese Person (Was überings ein Widerspruch zum "Schicksal" ist) dann suchen die Menschen nach Gründen und nach Hilfe die Trauer zu überstehen. Das suchen sie oft bei Gott weil sie mit der bloßen, blanken und radikalen Antwort nicht klar kommen. (Die da wäre: Tja, *Pech* gehabt)


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> War letztens schon wieder im Tv.
> Ein kleiner Junge überlebt einen Blitzschlag. Findet danach einen Stein und sagt der hat heilende kräfte. Was amchen todkranke anstatt zum artzt zu gehen? Sie gehen zu dem Jungen und trinken das Wasser in das er den Stein gelegt hat. Was ist passiert? Viele der Kranken starben.


 Das ist Schwachsinn, wer an sowas glaubt ist selber Schuld.



Kangrim schrieb:


> Edit: Ob es schlimm ist tot zu sein? Ein kleines Kind das noch kaum was von der Welt gesehen hat?
> Ich selber möchte auchnoch meine Anime sucht ausleben, ein paar spiele durchzocken, heiraten und Kinder bekommen.
> Ich will doch nicht ohne das alles hier wegsterben oO


2 möglichkeiten:
1. Das Leben endet aprupt mit dem Tod. Es ist dem Kind scheiß egal, nur die Menschen drum rum heulen, obwohls Sinnlos ist.
2. Die Seele lebt weiter, das Kind sieht noch sehr viel von der Welt.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn, wer an sowas glaubt ist selber Schuld.
> 
> 
> 2 möglichkeiten:
> ...




Jetzt wirds mir langsam zu abgefahren hier. Jetzt sind wir schon bei Seelen angelangt x.x


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn, wer an sowas glaubt ist selber Schuld.
> 
> 
> 2 möglichkeiten:
> ...



wenn man einen lieben menschen (oder schon nur n haustier etc) verliert is man halt traurig.. das is ganz normal

und zu 2. und was is wenn die seele keine augen/ohren etc hat? dann dümpelt sie nur sinnlos und orientierungslos in der gegend rum (und stösst ev ma mit ner andern seele zusammen)


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> und zu 2. und was is wenn die seele keine augen/ohren etc hat? dann dümpelt sie nur sinnlos und orientierungslos in der gegend rum (und stösst ev ma mit ner andern seele zusammen)


d.h. ewige Verdammniss (so stell ich mir Verdammniss vor) wartet auf uns? Das kann keiner sagen, falls Seelen aber wirklich so sind, enden wir eh alle gleich, ob es jetzt als kleines, noch Geistig unterentwickeltes Kind, oder erwachsene, voll entwickelte Person. Ich hätte dann lieber das unterentwickelte Bewusstsein, das würde diese ewige Pein erträglicher machen, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.



Kangrim schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds mir langsam zu abgefahren hier. Jetzt sind wir schon bei Seelen angelangt x.x


 Die Seele ist aber der Sinn der ganzen Religionssache


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> d.h. ewige Verdammniss (so stell ich mir Verdammniss vor) wartet auf uns? Das kann keiner sagen, falls Seelen aber wirklich so sind, enden wir eh alle gleich, ob es jetzt als kleines, noch Geistig unterentwickeltes Kind, oder erwachsene, voll entwickelte Person. Ich hätte dann lieber das unterentwickelte Bewusstsein, das würde diese ewige Pein erträglicher machen, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> Die Seele ist aber der Sinn der ganzen Religionssache




Ja natürlich aber du sagst es wäre scheiß egal wann wir sterben weil wir ja sowieso alle irgendwann sterben. Klingt für mich ziemlich nach Emo. Ich würd ja jetzt sagen wenns dir so scheiß egal ist dann bring dich jetzt mal um aber falls du es wirklich machen würdest müsste ich mir Schuldgefühle zuschreiben also sag ichs lieber nicht.^^


----------



## Mr_Multikill (13. Februar 2009)

wenn wir schon bei seelen sind:
woher will man wissen dass die seele weiterlebt?
es könnte genauso gut sein dass man anstatt als seele i.wo vor sich hin zu dümpeln einfach tot ist. ende, aus.
also dass nach dem tot einfach nichts ist, wie ein traumloser schlaf ohne ende.
es kann aber niemand beweisen was davon stimmt oder ob es etwas komplett anderes ist.

Liebe Grüße von Fetti / Fallen / Patrick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> es könnte genauso gut sein dass man anstatt als seele i.wo vor sich hin zu dümpeln einfach tot ist. ende, aus.
> also dass nach dem tot einfach nichts ist, wie ein traumloser schlaf ohne ende.



Diese Theorie vertrete ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum? Was gibt es schöneres als Schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Diese Theorie vertrete ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da würde mir einiges einfallen^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da würde mir einiges einfallen^^



Dann hast du noch nie ordentlich gepennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch nie ordentlich gepennt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch aber ich vertrete die meinung: schlafen kann man wen man tot is.

das leben is kurtz genug da will ich net unnötig viel zeit verschlafen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> doch aber ich vertrete die meinung: schlafen kann man wen man tot is.
> 
> das leben is kurtz genug da will ich net unnötig viel zeit verschlafen



Das stimmt. Aber lieber sag ich, dass ich mein Leben verschlafen habe und nichts erlebt, als dass ich sage, ich habe mein ganzes Leben gearbeitet und nichts erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das driftet ins Offtopic. ^^


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ja natürlich aber du sagst es wäre scheiß egal wann wir sterben weil wir ja sowieso alle irgendwann sterben. Klingt für mich ziemlich nach Emo. Ich würd ja jetzt sagen wenns dir so scheiß egal ist dann bring dich jetzt mal um aber falls du es wirklich machen würdest müsste ich mir Schuldgefühle zuschreiben also sag ichs lieber nicht.^^


 Warum sollte ich das tun? Ich habe auf dieser Welt noch eine Aufgabe, (muss gestehen, ich weis nicht was, aber das wird sich mir noch offenbahren), wenn das erledigt habe sterbe ich mit nem lächeln. Selbstmord ist im Prinzip nur ein Geständniss, das man nicht mehr mit der Welt fertig wird.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> das man nicht mehr mit der Welt fertig wird.



Manche benutzen sterben auch als vorwand um zu gott zu gelangen :/


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das tun? Ich habe auf dieser Welt noch eine Aufgabe, (muss gestehen, ich weis nicht was, aber das wird sich mir noch offenbahren), wenn das erledigt habe sterbe ich mit nem lächeln. Selbstmord ist im Prinzip nur ein Geständniss, das man nicht mehr mit der Welt fertig wird.



Für mich ist der Glaube an das, worüber wir diskutieren nichts anderes, aber das ist persönliche Wahrnehmung.^^


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Manche benutzen sterben auch als vorwand um zu gott zu gelangen :/



zu so nem gott würd ich nur aus einem grund wollen: um ihm n kräftigen tritt in seinen sadistischen arsch zu verpassen


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Glaube an das, worüber wir diskutieren nichts anderes, aber das ist persönliche Wahrnehmung.^^



genau der ansicht bin ich auch


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

So ist das auch zu verstehen, aber wenn man zu mir sagt " wenns dir so scheiß egal ist dann bring dich jetzt mal um " dann muss ich doch erklären, warum ich es nicht tue.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> So ist das auch zu verstehen, aber wenn man zu mir sagt "Wirf dich doch vor'n Zug" dann muss ich doch erklären, warum ich es nicht tue.



Hmm ... wenn mich jemand fragt, warum ich nicht vor den nächsten Zug springe, dann sag ich nicht "Ich hab noch eine Aufgabe, weiß aber nicht welche." Das wäre wieder ein Beweis, dass Gläubige ihr Leben von etwas leiten lassen wollen. Ob aus Feigheit oder Ungewissheit ist dabei egal.

Ich würde auf die Frage antworten: "Weil es meiner Familie dann 'nicht ganz' gut gehen würde und ich noch einiges zu erledigen habe." (Bungee-Jumping, Fallschirmspringen etc. pp. - all das was man gerne ausprobiert.^^)


----------



## Turican (13. Februar 2009)

Es gibt keinen Gott,man kann sich an Menschen klammern und nicht an Märchen


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab bisher noch keinen Menschen getroffen, der wirklich an gar nichts geglaubt hat. Glauben tun alle an irgendetwas, nur gibts halt die, dies zugeben und die, dies nicht tun.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher noch keinen Menschen getroffen, der wirklich an gar nichts geglaubt hat. Glauben tun alle an irgendetwas, nur gibts halt die, dies zugeben und die, dies nicht tun.



Da nimmst Du glaube ich (Achtung: Wortspiel^^) das Wort Glaube falsch auf.

Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob man glaubt, dass morgen ein guter Tag wird oder dass man glaubt, dass es da etwas gibt.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher noch keinen Menschen getroffen, der wirklich an gar nichts geglaubt hat. Glauben tun alle an irgendetwas, nur gibts halt die, dies zugeben und die, dies nicht tun.



hier is einer. ich glaube an keinen gott oder auch nur an ein gott ähnliches wesen. ich glaube auch net an die erlösung oder so

und mir ists auch relativ egal obs was gibt oder net.

mir ists ebenso egal was mit mir nach dem tod passiert.

wenn cih sterbe sterb cih halt da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Da nimmst Du glaube ich (Achtung: Wortspiel^^) das Wort Glaube falsch auf.
> 
> Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob man glaubt, dass morgen ein guter Tag wird oder dass man glaubt, dass es da etwas gibt.


Darum gehts auch nicht. Fakt ist: Der Durchschnittsmensch glaubt entweder:
a) An ein oder mehrere übernatürliche Wesen
b) Die Wissenschaft (wobei sich da dann noch die Leute unterscheiden die zusätzlich an die Darwinsche Evolutionstheorie und/oder den Urknall glauben)
Wie gesagt, ich habe noch keinen Menschen getroffen der weder an a) noch an b) geglaubt hat. Durchaus möglich dass es solche gibt, nur getroffen hab ich sie noch nie.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Darum gehts auch nicht. Fakt ist: Der Durchschnittsmensch glaubt entweder:
> a) An ein oder mehrere übernatürliche Wesen
> b) Die Wissenschaft (wobei sich da dann noch die Leute unterscheiden die zusätzlich an die Darwinsche Evolutionstheorie und/oder den Urknall glauben)
> Wie gesagt, ich habe noch keinen Menschen getroffen der weder an a) noch an b) geglaubt hat. Durchaus möglich dass es solche gibt, nur getroffen hab ich sie noch nie.



Ach so meinst Du das. Nein das ist richtig.

Es geht hier allerdings darum, ob man an etwas Übernatürliches glaubt und nicht darum, welche Theorie man unterstützt. Und zwischen Theorie und Glaube gibt es immernoch erhebliche Unterschiede, die ich bereits früher im Thread erklärt habe.


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es geht hier allerdings darum, ob man an etwas Übernatürliches glaubt und nicht darum, welche Theorie man unterstützt. Und zwischen Theorie und Glaube gibt es immernoch erhebliche Unterschiede, die ich bereits früher im Thread erklärt habe.


Dem kann ich so leider nicht zustimmen (habe soeben besagte Posts nachgelesen). Nehmen wir an ich sei Christ/Muslime/etc und glaube an 1 Gott, der uns und alles um uns herum geschaffen hat. Nehmen wir zusätzlich an Du seist selbst bekennender Atheist, der nach der Theorie lebt, dass das Universum durch den Urknall entstanden ist (oder eine andere Theorie). Nun behauptest Du, ich würde einen Irrglauben unterstützen, da ich an ein höheres Wesen glaube, das Deiner Meinung nach nicht existiert.
Ich wiederum behaupte umgekehrt Du würdest einen Irrglauben unterstützen, da Du an den Urknall glaubst, der meiner Meinung nach niemals stattgefunden hat.

Von beiden Standpunkten her betrachtet vertritt der Gegenüber einen Irrglauben. Verstehst Du was ich meine? Man muss sich nicht als gläubig bekennen um zu glauben.
Die Sache ist einfach: es fällt Dir schwer zuzugeben dass auch Du nur an etwas glaubst. Daher bekundest Du, Du vertretest eine Theorie. Im Endeffekt läuft beides auf das Selbe hinaus: einen Glauben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dem kann ich so leider nicht zustimmen (habe soeben besagte Posts nachgelesen). Nehmen wir an ich sei Christ/Muslime/etc und glaube an 1 Gott, der uns und alles um uns herum geschaffen hat. Nehmen wir zusätzlich an Du seist selbst bekennender Atheist, der nach der Theorie lebt, dass das Universum durch den Urknall entstanden ist (oder eine andere Theorie). Nun behauptest Du, ich würde einen Irrglauben unterstützen, da ich an ein höheres Wesen glaube, das Deiner Meinung nach nicht existiert.
> Ich wiederum behaupte umgekehrt Du würdest einen Irrglauben unterstützen, da Du an den Urknall glaubst, der meiner Meinung nach niemals stattgefunden hat.
> 
> Von beiden Standpunkten her betrachtet vertritt der Gegenüber einen Irrglauben. Verstehst Du was ich meine? Man muss sich nicht als gläubig bekennen um zu glauben.
> Die Sache ist einfach: es fällt Dir schwer zuzugeben dass auch Du nur an etwas glaubst. Daher bekundest Du, Du vertretest eine Theorie. Im Endeffekt läuft beides auf das Selbe hinaus: einen Glauben.



Für mich ist Glaube aber etwas vollkommen anderes als Theorie. (Aus dem von mir beschriebenen Grund) Aber das ist jetzt auch egal...^^


----------



## Night falls (13. Februar 2009)

> [...]der meiner Meinung nach niemals stattgefunden hat.



Bist du Kreationist und glaubst an ein junges Universum, oder wie ist dein Standpunkt?

Mal davon abgesehen - mittlerweile ist es möglich die Entwicklung des Universums bis wenige Sekunden nach dem Urknall zu verfolgen. Die Theorie hat viele Punkte die sie stützen, und die unstrittig sind (mal von einigen Hardlinern wie Kreationisten abgesehen) der Glaube ist aber eben wie der Name schon sagt, reine Glaubenssache. So einfach vergleichen kann man die beiden Dinge also nicht. 
Außerdem, geht es nicht um den "Krieg" zwischen Anhängern des Urknalls und Gläubigen - die GROßE Mehrheit der Christen hat den Spagat zwischen Vernunft und Glauben gemeistert (Im gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Religionen) und glauben genauso an die Wissenschaft wie "wir", nur mit Gott als Zusatz. Sie stellen ihn vor den Urknall, ins tägliche Leben als omnipräsenter Beschützer und an viele andere Stellen. Konflikte zwischen Christen und Wissenschaftsanhängern gehören ins Mittelalter und nicht in die Neuzeit, und es erschreckt mich, wie viele junge Menschen (allein in diesem Forum) offensichtlich immernoch an Schmarrn wie - Gott hat die Erde vor X Jahren erschaffen - glauben.
Vielmehr geht es hierbei um den Konflikt zwischen Atheisten und Gläubigen, der wohl nie zu einem Ende kommen wird.


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Woher kam denn der Urknall? Was (oder wer?) hat den ausgelöst?


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Als Agnostiker boykottiere ich diese Umfrage.


----------



## Night falls (13. Februar 2009)

> Woher kam denn der Urknall? Was (oder wer?) hat den ausgelöst?



Wow, endlich eine berechtigte Frage! 
Wie ich in meinem letzten Post schon sagte ist DAS wieder Glaubenssache. Die Wissenschaftler können den Urknall nicht vollständig nachvollziehen, also können die Christen berechtigterweise Gott als "Auslöser" hinstellen. 

Da Raum und vor allem Zeit mit dem Urknall jedoch erst entstanden, finde ich selber die Frage nach dem "Davor" (ZEITliche Frage) obsolet. Ich erwarte mit Spannung weitere Ergebnisse der Wissenschaft die vielleicht Klarheit in dieses Feld bringen. Das wird am Glauben jedoch nichts ändern, da Gott eben genausogut für den "wissenschaftlich fundierten" Auslöser, der eventuell gefunden wird, verantwortlich gemacht werden kann.



> Als Agnostiker boykottiere ich diese Umfrage.



Agnostiker, wie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Als Agnostiker boykottiere ich diese Umfrage.


Ich glaube, damit hast du hier gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Februar 2009)

Nunja, da jede Religion eine These für das Leben nach dem Tod aufführt, werden wir erst erfahren, ob es einen Gott gibt, wenn wir tot sind und eben jenes Leben nach dem Tod vor uns liegt.

Ich persönlich bin römisch-katholisch und glaube auch an Gott, bzw. an ein höheres Wesen. Nur mögen tu ich es nicht besonders.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin römisch-katholisch und glaube auch an Gott, bzw. an ein höheres Wesen. Nur mögen tu ich es nicht besonders.



Erzogen worden oder selbst entschlossen? (Wenn ja warum)


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Bist du Kreationist und glaubst an ein junges Universum, oder wie ist dein Standpunkt?


Da für mich mein Glaube sehr persönlich ist versuche ich unabhängig davon an Diskussionen wie dieser glaubensunabhängig teilzunehmen und verschiedene Standpunkte zu vertreten, um eine interessante Diskussionsgrundlage schaffen zu können, bei der ich sowie mein Gegenüber sich selbst und seine persönliche Einstellung hinterfragen kann, wodurch man oftmals mehr über sich selbst lernt als man zuerst dachte. Insofern spielt mein persönlicher Glaube hierbei keine Rolle. Dass meine Aussagen der Diskussion betreffend hierbei von meinem persönlichen Glauben geprägt sind kann ich zwar nicht verhinder, versuche diesen Einfluss darauf jedoch möglichst zu verringern. Ich höre mir auch gerne neue Theorien an von denen ich bisher noch nichts wusste. Den Agnostizismus kannte ich beispielsweise vor diesem Thread noch nicht und diese Betrachtensweise finde ich äusserst interessant und faszinierend.



> Mal davon abgesehen - mittlerweile ist es möglich die Entwicklung des Universums bis wenige Sekunden nach dem Urknall zu verfolgen. Die Theorie hat viele Punkte die sie stützen, und die unstrittig sind (mal von einigen Hardlinern wie Kreationisten abgesehen) der Glaube ist aber eben wie der Name schon sagt, reine Glaubenssache. So einfach vergleichen kann man die beiden Dinge also nicht.


Wie häufig wurde etwas wissenschaftlich bewiesen und später wiederlegt? Manchmal vergingen wenige Jahre, manchmal Jahrzehnte oder noch länger. Daher wage ich es nicht zu behaupten, der Mensch könne die Entwicklung des Universums wirklich bis zum Urknall zurückverfolgen und ich wage es erst recht nicht zu behaupten, es hätte überhaupt jemals einen Urknall gegeben, zumindest in der geläufigen Definition des Urknalles. Dass es einen dem Urknall ähnlichen Zustand gegeben haben kann dem widerspreche ich allerdings durchaus nicht.



> Konflikte zwischen Christen und Wissenschaftsanhängern gehören ins Mittelalter und nicht in die Neuzeit, und es erschreckt mich, wie viele junge Menschen (allein in diesem Forum) offensichtlich immernoch an Schmarrn wie - Gott hat die Erde vor X Jahren erschaffen - glauben.


Was spricht denn dagegen, an eine Erschaffung durch ein Höheres Wesen zu glauben? Natürlich wage ich es auch zu bezweifeln, falls das tatsächlich passiert sein sollte, dass dies wie heute oftmals gesagt wird in einer Woche geschehen sein soll. Was wäre zB wenn die Schaffung der Erde, unseres Sonnensystems und unseres Universums an sich sogar immernoch im Gang ist? Was sind schon 7 Tage für ein Wesen das schon immer existiert hat und immer existieren wird? Vielleicht bastelt ja jetzt grad jemand oder besser etwas an Dir rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Vielmehr geht es hierbei um den Konflikt zwischen Atheisten und Gläubigen, der wohl nie zu einem Ende kommen wird.


Wohin käme der Mensch nur wenn er sich seine Probleme nicht selbst schaffen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Nunja, da jede Religion eine These für das Leben nach dem Tod aufführt, werden wir erst erfahren, ob es einen Gott gibt, wenn wir tot sind und eben jenes Leben nach dem Tod vor uns liegt.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin römisch-katholisch und glaube auch an Gott, bzw. an ein höheres Wesen. Nur mögen tu ich es nicht besonders.


Womöglich wirst Du selbst nach Deinem Tod nur erfahren dass es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt, ob es aber einen Gott gibt nicht unbedingt.
Aber warum glaubst Du an Gott aber magst es nicht daran zu glauben? Oder glaubst Du daran aber magst ihn nicht?


----------



## Siu (13. Februar 2009)

> Wow, endlich eine berechtigte Frage!
> Wie ich in meinem letzten Post schon sagte ist DAS wieder Glaubenssache. Die Wissenschaftler können den Urknall nicht vollständig nachvollziehen, also können die Christen berechtigterweise Gott als "Auslöser" hinstellen.



Das ist genau so eine glaubenssache wie Gott. Und warum können Christen -berechtigterweise- Gott als Auslöser nehmen? Gibt dafür ebenso wenig Beweise. Zumal ich denke, dass Christen nie Gott für den Urknall als Auslöser nehmen, sondern für die Schöpfungsgeschichte. Urknall ist der wissenschaftliche Ansatz, Schöpfung die religiöse.


----------



## Night falls (13. Februar 2009)

> Wie häufig wurde etwas wissenschaftlich bewiesen und später wiederlegt? Manchmal vergingen wenige Jahre, manchmal Jahrzehnte oder noch länger. Daher wage ich es nicht zu behaupten, der Mensch könne die Entwicklung des Universums wirklich bis zum Urknall zurückverfolgen und ich wage es erst recht nicht zu behaupten, es hätte überhaupt jemals einen Urknall gegeben, zumindest in der geläufigen Definition des Urknalles. Dass es einen dem Urknall ähnlichen Zustand gegeben haben kann dem widerspreche ich allerdings durchaus nicht.



Ich bin durchaus offen für eine neue Theorie, falls es wirklich HANDFESTE Beweise gegen diese hier gibt. Solange aber alles dafür spricht, dass es einen Urknall gab bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es auch so war.



> Was spricht denn dagegen, an eine Erschaffung durch ein Höheres Wesen zu glauben? Natürlich wage ich es auch zu bezweifeln, falls das tatsächlich passiert sein sollte, dass dies wie heute oftmals gesagt wird in einer Woche geschehen sein soll. Was wäre zB wenn die Schaffung der Erde, unseres Sonnensystems und unseres Universums an sich sogar immernoch im Gang ist? Was sind schon 7 Tage für ein Wesen das schon immer existiert hat und immer existieren wird? Vielleicht bastelt ja jetzt grad jemand oder besser etwas an Dir rum smile.gif



NICHTS spricht dagegen, es kommt immer auf das WIE an. Wer das bis jetzt nicht verstanden hat, dem werde ich es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr erklären können.



> Urknall ist der wissenschaftliche Ansatz, Schöpfung die religiöse.



Bei Sätzen wie solchen könnte ich kotzen... Da reden sich die Theologen den Mund fusselig, dass das Christentum und die Wissenschaft koexistieren können und sich nicht ausschließen, und dann kommen kreationistische Grünschnäbel wie du daher, die wieder ins 14te Jahrhundert wollen.

Naja ich klinke mich hier aus der Diskussion aus. Ich habe meinen Standpunkt über den Thread verteilt hinreichend dargelegt, und mehr kann man bei einer online-Diskussion im Grunde sowieso nicht tun wenn man Flamekriege und Dinge wie Rechtschreibflames verhüten möchte.


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus offen für eine neue Theorie, falls es wirklich HANDFESTE Beweise gegen diese hier gibt.


Bevor Du Dich hier endgültig ausklinkst hätte ich dennoch kurz ne Frage an Dich: Wie urteilst Du darüber, dass ein Beweis handfest ist? Wenn ein Wissenschaftler eine These darbringt gegen die niemand was hat? Sowas gibts ja nicht wirklich. Oder wenn ein weltweit *angesehener/renommierter* Wissenschaftler eine These darbringt die dann ein paar Jahre später als Lehrmittel herausgebracht wird? Ich sehe hier ein Bisschen das Problem der Kirche und der Scheibe. Ja die Kirche war dagegen anzuerkennen dass die Welt nicht flach sei, es stand in ihrer Macht dagegen zu sein. Da musste man erst mal einmal um die Welt segeln und die Kirche dann überzeugen dass man keinen Mist erzählt, was damals nicht wirklich einfach war. Doch wer bestimmt heute was wahr ist und was nicht? Schlussendlich eigentlich immernoch die selben wie früher: die Menschen. Dass wir allesamt fehlbar sind ist wohl unumstritten. Deshalb auch wenn Albert Einstein höchstpersönlich "bewiesen" hätte dass es den Urknall in dieser Form gegeben hätte würde ich daran zweifeln. Der Name alleine machts nicht aus. Und schlussendlich werden historische Nachforschungen immer ungenauer, je länger und weiter sie zurückgehen.


----------



## Night falls (13. Februar 2009)

> Wie urteilst Du darüber, dass ein Beweis handfest ist?



Okay, das noch:

Ein "Beweis" ist für mich dann handfest, wenn niemand einen Widerspruch dagegen finden kann. So wie es mit der Relativitätstheorie ist. Es gibt einfach keine Widersprüche gegen sie - da sieht es in der Quantenphysik schon ganz anders aus...


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

> Urknall ist der wissenschaftliche Ansatz, Schöpfung die religiöse.





> Bei Sätzen wie solchen könnte ich kotzen... Da reden sich die Theologen den Mund fusselig, dass das Christentum und die Wissenschaft koexistieren können und sich nicht ausschließen, und dann kommen kreationistische Grünschnäbel wie du daher, die wieder ins 14te Jahrhundert wollen.


Was solln das heissen?
Also wenn wir ins 14te Jahrhundert zurückkehren dann wird die Kirche jeden hängen und verbrennen lassen der auch nur ansatzweise alternative bzw. andere Möglichkeiten zur Entstehung darstellt - dahin will hier also schonmal keiner..

Und was hat die Koexistenz von Wissenschaft und Religion mit der Schöpfungstheorie zu tun? Es gibt zwei Theorien über die Entstehung unserer Welt, die Schöpfungstheorie mit den 7 Tagen und eine Wissenschaftlicher mit dem Urknall und das davon nur eine richtig sein kann siehste ein, oder? Versteh nicht wo da das Problem liegt.

Meine Schuhe könnten auch vom Himmel gefallen sein, oder aber sie wurden in irgendeiner Fabrik zusammengeklebt - vielleicht sind sie ja vom Himmel gefallen, ich weiss es nicht aber Fakt ist das wenn sie vom Himmel gefallen sind, sie nichtmehr in irgendeiner Fabrik zusammengeklebt worden sein können.


----------



## Siu (13. Februar 2009)

Lass gut sein Death.. ich lass solche Leute links liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er interpretiert etwas zuviel in meinen Satz.


----------



## Skatero (13. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an Gott und den Rest.
Religion finde ich sowieso sch..... Auch z.B. weil wegen den verschiedenen Religionen mehrere millionen Menschen gestorben sind.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an Gott und den Rest.
> Religion finde ich sowieso sch..... Auch z.B. weil wegen den verschiedenen Religionen mehrere millionen Menschen gestorben sind.



Wenn es nur mehrere Millionen wären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es werden inzwischen mehrere Milliarden sein.


----------



## Marvîn (13. Februar 2009)

Meiner meinung nach gibt es keinen "Gott" bzw Allmächtigen.
UNd wenn es doch einen geben sollte, naja er scheint sich ja irgendwie nicht zu zeigen...
Wenn mir etwas erscheint, nagut dann glaube ich daran denk ich mal, 
aber hallo???

Nur weil irgendein Typ mal ne Abenteuergeschichte geschrieben hat mit Helden wie Jesus & Co und das Buch dann später gefunden wird, heißt dass noch lange nicht dass das stimmt.
Stellt euch mal vor ich schreib ein Buch über einen Typen, der aus WoW heraus die Welt kontrolliert. Auf der Welt gibt es zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Bücher. Ich sterbe, mein Buch verstaubt und 500 Jahre später findet jemand es.
Und dann heißt die neue Weltreligion dder WoWismus. 
Is doch Quatscht.

Und wer meint, es gibt Gott und er ist gut zu den Menschen, der schaue sich mal bitte die momentane Kriegslage in der Welt anschauen, den Hungar und die aktuelle Lage in WoW. Welcher Gott würde so etwas zulassen?


----------



## Zorkal (13. Februar 2009)

Wieso geht das nicht?:X


----------



## Night falls (13. Februar 2009)

> Es gibt zwei Theorien über die Entstehung unserer Welt, die Schöpfungstheorie mit den 7 Tagen und eine Wissenschaftlicher mit dem Urknall



Dieser Satz zeigt schon, dass meine Aussage berechtigt war. Ob Siu das nun so meinte wie im Zitat am Anfang meines Posts oder nicht sei dahingestellt - falls dies nicht der Fall ist, beziehe meine verbale Attacke einfach auf dich, Deathstyle.
Diese 2 Theorien stehen in garkeinem Verhältnis zueinander. Niemand der geistig klar ist glaubt daran, dass Gott die Welt in 7 Jahren gemacht hat.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Du führst dich auf wie mein kleiner Cousin, der muckelt auch immer wenn nicht alles nach seiner Nase tanzt.
Du solltest dir vielleicht weniger selber widersprechen und einfach mal klarer darstellen was du überhaupt zum Ausdruck bringen möchtest. Wenn diese zwei Theorien in keinem Verhältnis zueinander stehen, wieso wird dann darüber debattiert - wieso werden sie überhaupt erwähnt und welche Daseinsberechtigung hat die falsche Theorie dann noch? Es ist völliger schmarren darüber zu streiten wie naiv man sein muss um an die Schöpfungstheorie zu glauben, schließlich ist es ein Teil der Religion - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Night falls (13. Februar 2009)

> wieso wird dann darüber debattiert



Die einzigen die über die 2 Theorien in der von dir genannten Form debattieren, sind kreationistische Hardliner und ein paar Schlümpfe in diesem Thread denen ich klarzumachen versuche, dass man Christ sein kann und nicht an den biblischen Schöpfungsbericht (bzw die Berichte) 1 zu 1 glauben muss. 
Ich zitiere mich hierzu einmal selbst:



> Außerdem, geht es nicht um den "Krieg" zwischen Anhängern des Urknalls und Gläubigen - die GROßE Mehrheit der Christen hat den Spagat zwischen Vernunft und Glauben gemeistert (Im gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Religionen) und glauben genauso an die Wissenschaft wie "wir", nur mit Gott als Zusatz. Sie stellen ihn vor den Urknall, ins tägliche Leben als omnipräsenter Beschützer und an viele andere Stellen. Konflikte zwischen Christen und Wissenschaftsanhängern gehören ins Mittelalter und nicht in die Neuzeit, und es erschreckt mich, wie viele junge Menschen (allein in diesem Forum) offensichtlich immernoch an Schmarrn wie - Gott hat die Erde vor X Jahren erschaffen - glauben.



Und ich zitiere mich einfach nocheinmal selbst:



> Wer das bis jetzt nicht verstanden hat, dem werde ich es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr erklären können.



Lies dir meine Posts bis zu meiner "Ausklinkungsaussage" durch und du solltest verstehen worauf ich hinauswill. Falls nicht tut es mir leid. Ich hätte mich einfach nicht provozieren lassen und dem Thread wie geplant fernbleiben sollen, aber bei manchen Ergüssen geht mir die Hutschnur hoch.

Achja und abschließend - Lass einfach Sachen wie das folgende Zitat bleiben.



> Du führst dich auf wie mein kleiner Cousin, der muckelt auch immer wenn nicht alles nach seiner Nase tanzt.



Das ist arm... Anstatt dir irgendwelche Dinge aus den Fingern zu saugen um dein Gegenüber ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, solltest du lieber die Posts von Anfang an lesen und dann versuchen mit Argumenten zu überzeugen.

Habe die Ehre


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Mein etwas unnötiges Kommentar bezog sich auf die vorher von dir geposteten belanglosen Aussagen - hät nicht sein müssen, verleiht meiner Aussage aber durchaus den nötigen Knick um dich auf deine eigene Ausdrucksweise hinzuweisen, den Tipp mit den überzeugenden Argumenten solltest du dir selber am besten auch nochmal ans Herz legen, es ist ja nicht so das wir nicht einsichtig wären - es überzeugt einfach nichts, was wohl aber zum Großteil am Thema liegt (Achtung, meine Meinung..).

Wer hat eigentlich behauptet das wir, ob nun ich oder irgendjemand anderes hier daran glaubt das Christen an die Schöpfung durch Gott glauben müssen, eigentlich niemand und so oft du es auch wiederholen magst - wir haben verstanden? 
Glaubenskriege gehören ins Mittelalter - das ist schön das du das so siehst, aber mal ehrlich - das ist reines wunschdenken und solang es Religionen gibt wird es auch Glaubenskonflikte geben..


----------



## Teel (14. Februar 2009)

Und Weil es Menschen gibt, die den freien Willen des Menschen nicht akzeptieren - mochte ich hinzufügen. Nur darum herrschen diese Konflikte. Man will es einem nicht freistellen, ob er an irgendwas glaubt oder an das Optimale. Der drang der Kontrolle würde ich das nennen. Religion ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein Synonym für Kontrolle. Ob es dabei um eigene Kontrolle oder Kontrolle anderer geht ist irrelevant. Die Tatsache das es dafür benutzt werden kann, treibt einige Menschen dazu an, schlimmste Dinge zu tun oder Gier im Menschen zu wecken. Ergo: "Alta nimm Bombe mit ins Kaufhaus, mach Bumm und bei Alah warten 50 scharfe Jungfrauen" Oder "Hey, deine Seele wird frieden finden".

Ich besitze keinen festen Glauben - nur Fantasie und in dieser ist alles so real, wie das Poker spielen mit dem Allmächtigen. 

Tatsache ist aber auch das dieser Glauben wichtig ist für die Menschen, man informiere sich hier über die vier stufen des Denkens (des Gewissens). Und wer will nicht in Ruhe sterben mit dem festen Glauben, das danach etwas "gutes" auf einem wartet.

Ich habe mich von dem Gedanken schon längst losgerissen (und das mit jungen 22)... Mir ist es egal was "danach" ist - ich geniesse einfach das jetzt und tue mein bestes um der nächsten Generation es einfach etwas leichter zu machen und wenn das heisst das ich nur einen Kieselstein wegräume von einem Weg, welche diese Generation voranschreiten muss.

Was die Religionen selber und Gott betrifft... Puh... mir gefällt der Gedanke das es da oben jemanden geben könnte - Alpha und Omega bla - weil wenn es den gibt würd ich mich gern bedanken für die möglichkeit des freien Willens. Falls nicht... Geschenke nehm ich gern!

Fantastische Religion: Hinduismus -> Wiedergeburts Möglichkeiten.... Also manchmal glaube ich das das "Universum" nichts verschwendet, egal was, wo, wie etc Alles wird in irgendeiner Forum genutzt. Doch was ist mit der Seele? Irgendwie ist die einfach nur weg ^^

MfG
Matt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2009)

Teel schrieb:


> Doch was ist mit der Seele? Irgendwie ist die einfach nur weg ^^



Es gibt keine "Seele". Also mach dir da mal keine Gedanken.^^


----------



## Teel (14. Februar 2009)

Es gibt keine Seele... Sowas würde ich nicht sagen. Schließlich handelt es sich nur um einen Gedanken. Und jeder definiert es anders.
Beispiel: Glaubst du an die Liebe? Klar! Ich glaub auch an Krebs!

Ok schlechtes Beispiel aber es bringt das zumk Punkt was ich meine.

Wie kann man sagen das es etwas gibt oder nicht gibt? Nur weil man es nicht mit den Sinnen wahrnimmt? Ich denke die Antwort kann man sich nur erahnen - für Gewissheiten ist unsere Generation noch viel zu jung!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2009)

Teel schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Seele... Sowas würde ich nicht sagen. Schließlich handelt es sich nur um einen Gedanken. Und jeder definiert es anders.
> Beispiel: Glaubst du an die Liebe? Klar! Ich glaub auch an Krebs!
> 
> Ok schlechtes Beispiel aber es bringt das zumk Punkt was ich meine.
> ...



Sry, aber ich steh mit beiden Beinen in der Realität/Rationalität und deshalb existiert auch Liebe für mich nicht. Für mich sind das alles nur biochemische Abläufe die Vor- und Nachteile haben. Ich genieße sie wie jeder andere, oder verfluche sie wie jeder andere. Aber ich weiß was sie sind und sage das gerade heraus und mache niemandem Illusionen.

Was die Definition von der Seele angeht hast Du Recht, sie mag unterschiedlich sein. Ich bezog mich darauf auf eher auf die "typisch deutsche" Definition.


----------



## Teel (14. Februar 2009)

hmm Typisch Deutsche Definition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kamerad ich will dir was erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 etwas wichtiges! Etwas so wichtiges das glaubst du gar nicht!

"Du sprichst von dir" ^^ schon im ersten satz beginnst du mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			
				ToNk-PiLs schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, aber ich steh mit beiden Beinen in der Realität/Rationalität und deshalb existiert auch Liebe für mich nicht. Für mich sind das alles nur biochemische Abläufe die Vor- und Nachteile haben. Ich genieße sie wie jeder andere, oder verfluche sie wie jeder andere. Aber ich weiß was sie sind und sage das gerade heraus und mache niemandem Illusionen.



Ich denke wenn du antworten auf sowas allgemeines suchst - dann suchst du bei dir ma ganz falsch ;D wir sind hier nicht im Buddhismus oder andere formen der Erleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es fein zu wissen für was du stehst, aber das beantwortet die frage nur für dich auch wenn es eig. mehr eine ablehnung als antwort ist ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2009)

Teel schrieb:


> hmm Typisch Deutsche Definition
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erm ... und hat dein äußerst unsinniger Post jetzt irgendwas mit dem Thema zu tun, oder willst du nur ausweichen um deinen Standpunkt nicht erläutern zu müssen (weil Du es evtl. nicht kannst?)?


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wieso geht das nicht?:X


war irgendwie noch ein urlhttp dahinter


----------



## neo1986 (14. Februar 2009)

Gott= Nein
Geister= JA
Wahrsager= Müll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teel (14. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:
			
		

> Erm ... und hat dein äußerst unsinniger Post jetzt irgendwas mit dem Thema zu tun, oder willst du nur ausweichen um deinen Standpunkt nicht erläutern zu müssen (weil Du es evtl. nicht kannst?)?



Eigentlich hab ich mich anfangs nur auf den Post über mir bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und darauf folgend hab ich nur winzige punkte der großen Theologischen Frage versucht zu definieren ^^

Mein Standpunkt dazu ist eig. deinem sehr ähnlich, doch würd ich eher zu den Agnostiker zählen ergo offen für alles aber leider nicht gänzlich überzeugt.

Und was dem Ausweichmanöver betrifft ist das wohl eher "ein in Frage stellen" ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Februar 2009)

Gott ist tot! Gott bleibt tot! Und wir haben ihn getötet.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gott ist tot! Gott bleibt tot! Und wir haben ihn getötet.



Friedrich Nietzsche 4tw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## judgmentday (15. Februar 2009)

hab grad gelesen das die meinung immer noch vertreten ist das es gott nicht geben kann weil so schlimme dinge passieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm also 1. ist es ja nun mal so das wann es gott gibt er den menschen so geschaffen hat das dieser einen eigenen willen hat und für seine taten zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird und dann gibt es ja da noch die aussage das das leben der weg ist und alle seine Schwierigkeiten eine Prüfung gottes sind .. also dann wäre das nicht unmittelbar der grund für seine nicht existenz aber ich glaube ja vom prinzip nicht an gott wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (15. Februar 2009)

Alter Lachs, bitte benutze Satzzeichen und besuch einen Rechtschreibkurs. Ich musste den Text 3mal lesen bis ich ihn verstanden hatte. O.O


----------



## Naarg (16. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Seele". Also mach dir da mal keine Gedanken.^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennst du Ghost in the Shell? Daran muss ich denken, wenn du hier mit solchen Sprüchen um dich wirfst.



Huntermoon schrieb:


> Gott ist tot! Gott bleibt tot! Und wir haben ihn getötet.


Nietzsche ist tot.
     - Gott


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

es gibt nur einen gott belafarinrod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaube nicht an ein wesen im himmel das alles regiert
ich glaube auch nicht an geister .. buh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wahrsager sagen dir das was du hören willst und bekommen geld ..


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> Hallo, da wir heute so geredet haben ich und ein paar also für mich ist es sehr Intressant was denkt ihr gibt es Gott?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gott: weiß ich nicht
Geister: glaube schon
Hellseher: es gibt fähige, die sind in verschwindend geringer Unterzahl und schwer zu finden^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Lisu auch wenn verschieden Völker andere namen für ein übermenschliches Wesen haben(Gott, Allah, Jahwe, Buddha etc) bleibt es alles dat gleiche...nämlich humbug
> 
> wenn jmd dran glauben mag bitte...soll er.... aber man sollte niemals meinen das es verschiedene Götter gibt...denn im grunde meinen die völker alle nur dat gleiche.... (Ein Paradies welches von einer gütigen & weise Gottheit regiert wird.) Punkt



Buddha ist weder ein Gott noch jemand, der irgendwo verehrt wird. Wenn man über so etwas schreibt sollte man das auch richtig machen.

btw. Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst, dass ich auf einen 6 Monate alten Post antworte, wollte es aber trotzdem festhalten

edit: Ich glaube daran, dass das Universum von einem großen grünen Arkelanfall ausgenießt wurde


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Würd ich mich nur auf wissenschaftliche Fakten verlassen und eben nicht darauf, dass alles einen höheren Sinn hat, 

dann würd ich den Menschen Recht geben die sagen:"Es gibt mehr Menschen auf diesen Planeten als für den Planeten gut ist! Laßt uns ein paar ausrotten!"


----------



## Night falls (19. August 2009)

> Würd ich mich nur auf wissenschaftliche Fakten verlassen und eben nicht darauf, dass alles einen höheren Sinn hat,
> 
> dann würd ich den Menschen Recht geben die sagen:"Es gibt mehr Menschen auf diesen Planeten als für den Planeten gut ist! Laßt uns ein paar ausrotten!"


Ehrlich gesagt, komme ich durchaus auch als Atheist mit Moral und Ethik klar... ô.o 
Jetzt werd aber mal nicht polemisch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, komme ich durchaus auch als Atheist mit Moral und Ethik klar... ô.o
> Jetzt werd aber mal nicht polemisch.



Jep.
Werte und Moral sind menschlich, nicht religiös.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

zu allen 3 fragen ein klares !nein! an gott glaube ich nicht an geister auch nicht und wahrsager sind alles nur abzocker (kann sein das es da 1-2 gibt die wirklich was draufhaben aber zu 99,99% sind es alles abzocker)


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Ich war so frei hier weiter zu machen, da es dort grad einfach besser gepaßt hat:



Scrätcher schrieb:


> einfach rechts oben auf den Pfeil klicken dann kommt ihr automatisch zum Beitrag


----------



## YesButNoButYes (14. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Tatsache ist: 


Religion ist Basis vieler Konflikte auf dieser Welt.
Religion ist ein Mittel der Abschottung und Ausgrenzung.
Angehörige einer Religion betrachten sich selbst oft als etwas besseres.
Angehörige einer Religion wollen oft anderen ihre Regeln aufzwingen.
 Ich bin gegen Religionen: 


Weil ich nicht nach den Regeln einer Religion leben will.
Weil Religionen nach wie vor zuviel Einfluss auf das öffentliche Leben und Politik haben.
Weil viel zuviel Leid, Krieg und Ausbeutung im Namen von Religionen geschehen ist und noch geschieht.​
Weil insbesondere Thora, Bibel und Koran Gründe liefern für Gewalt gegen Andersdenkende.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich zB glaube an einen Gott, aner so lange ich ent weis welcher hier gemeitn ist, werd ich net darüber abstimmen





Lisutari schrieb:


> Dracun hats doch schon gesagt, ich bin Buddihstin



Buddah ist aber kein Gott.


----------



## Zonalar (15. März 2010)

-.- Wieder ein Grabmeister unterwegs, was?

Dieantwort ist nach wie vor die Gleiche: Ich glaube an einen Gott. Er liebt mich, er hat mir vergeben und mir das ewige Leben geschenkt. Jeder kann es haben, der an ihn glaubt. Wer nicht an ihn glaubt, und mit dieser Entscheidung auch stirbt, kommt in die Hölle.

Diese Aussage ist so objektiv wie möglich gehalten, obwohl ich weiss, dass es bei solchen Themen es kaum möglich ist. Ich wünsche NIEMANDEN die Hölle und jeden, dasss er auch den Weg zum Christus findet. Wer mir unterstellt, ich sei herzlos, stur oder einfach nur dumm, der kennt mich nicht. Nichts hasse ich mehr/zerreisst mich mehr, als wenn ich Menschen sehe, die sich vor meinen Augen mit seinen Worten, den Gottt verleugnen, an den ich glaube. Aber ich kann meinen Glauben niemanden aufzwingen, denn jeder hat seinen freien Willen und den respektier ich auch. Aber ich werde nicht aufhören, Werbung für meinen Gott zu machen. Ob bewusst oder unbewusst.
Man müsst mir schon die Zunge abschneiden.


----------



## Manowar (15. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer nicht an ihn glaubt, und mit dieser Entscheidung auch stirbt, kommt in die Hölle.



Das klingt aber nicht so sehr nach "Vergebung" ! 

Wir hatten vor kurzem nen Thread, mit nem lauten Knall -> falls wieder jemand nen Thread aufmachen will deswegen, das war nur meine Hand die krittisch meine Stirn getroffen hat.


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> -.- Wieder ein Grabmeister unterwegs, was?
> 
> Dieantwort ist nach wie vor die Gleiche: Ich glaube an einen Gott. Er liebt mich, er hat mir vergeben und mir das ewige Leben geschenkt. Jeder kann es haben, der an ihn glaubt. Wer nicht an ihn glaubt, und mit dieser Entscheidung auch stirbt, kommt in die Hölle.



Unser selbst ernannter Foren-Missionar ist wider unterwegs-.-

Ich sage nur so viel zu dem Thema: Ich WEISS das es kein ewiges leben gibt und auch kein paradies gibt

und deshalb halte ich auch nix von dem christlichen glauben


----------



## sympathisant (15. März 2010)

ich glaube nicht. jedenfalls nicht an gott. erst recht nicht an geister oder ähnliches spirituellen kram.

falls es jedoch einen gott geben sollte, ist er ein kranker sadist*.

warum? ein paar beispiele: zweiter Weltkrieg, Schwarzer Tod, Holodomor, ...



*hier stand viel schlimmeres. da ich gerade ne verwarnung bekommen habe, zügel ich mich.


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2010)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> Tatsache ist:
> 
> 
> Religion ist Basis vieler Konflikte auf dieser Welt.
> ...



Ich gehe mal auf alle punkte ein:
-Religion ist ein Vorwand fuer Kriege, nicht Basis. Kreuzzuege? Die dort "oben" wollten Reichtum. Der Gemeine Poebel glaubt alles, und geht los. Genauso gut koennten sie einen Anderen vorwand nutzen, um einzumarschieren.
-Ausgrenzung und Abschottung gibt es ueberall, wo es 2 Meinungen gibt. Sollte es keine Individualitaet geben, sollen alle genau gleich denken?
-In letzter Zeit ist es umgekehrt: "Omg! Der Vollidiot glaubt an Gott. Hahaha wie gut das ich hier der neunmalkluge Atheist bin."
-Warum schreibst du hier? Versuchst du gerade nicht selber anderen deine Meinung aufzuzwingen?
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Hier gibt es viele dich nichts von einer richtigen Diskussion halten und nur ihre Meinung bestaetigt bekommen wollen.Es gibt viele die Wuetend auf dich sind, weil du ihnen Zeigst wie Gluecklich man als Christ sein kann. (Soetwas passt ja nicht in ihre Weltansicht)
Und [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Manoroth*

WOHER weisst du das? deine Aussage ist genauso unbewiesen wie das, was du "anklagst"
Und was hast du bitte gegen Benji-.-[/font]


----------



## Manoroth (15. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> *Manoroth*
> 
> WOHER weisst du das? deine Aussage ist genauso unbewiesen wie das, was du "anklagst"
> Und was hast du bitte gegen Benji-.-[/font]



Ich habe nix gegen ihn selber. ich habe ihn persönlich kennen gelernt und auch wen er etwas seltsam ist ist er ein netter kerl

allerdings geht mir sein ewiges gott geschwafel zu sehr in richtung missionierung und das kann ich net ab.


und woher ich das weiss is ne längere geschichte.

wen ich ma net total übermüdet bin werde ich hier das ev mal darlegen


----------



## Lillyan (15. März 2010)

Und zu, ihr kennt den Grund....

Echt interessant, wer so alles aus den Löchern kriecht bei einem so alten Thread.


----------

